# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (Psychiatrisch Centrum Wijnkoperstraat)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Grote Rivieren (Psychiatrisch Centrum Wijnkoperstraat)
Wijnkoperstraat 79
Gorinchem

Bezoek de website van De Grote Rivieren


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Grote Rivieren (Psychiatrisch Centrum Wijnkoperstraat).*

----------

